

Scientists Reconstruct "Movies" from Brain Activity - aasarava
http://www.cell.com/current-biology/abstract/S0960-9822%2811%2900937-7

======
aasarava
A reporter's account, for a lay-person's description:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/22/brain-scan-movie-
sc...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/22/brain-scan-movie-
scenes_n_976580.html)

